# Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.



## Stormbringer (27. September 2007)

*Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

hach... eine neue rumpelkammer.


----------



## Doc_Evil (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Joa, fühlt sich jetzt garnicht so schlecht an.
Vielleicht noch ein paar neue Möbel und dann könnte es ganz gemühtlich werden.


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hach... eine neue rumpelkammer.



neues elend ...


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Schaut ******** aus und fühlt sich nicht gut an.


----------



## jetztaber (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Fehlt noch irgendwie das Gerümpel...


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



BrainRunner schrieb:


> Schaut ******** aus und fühlt sich nicht gut an.


wie ein BMW mit Frontantrieb oder ein Audi mit Heckantrieb....

da passt nicht ....


----------



## dr.konkret (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Eine erste Idee, aber eine neue Abhängigkeit ist wohl nicht zielführend!

Ein bestehendes Forum mit unserem Geiste weiterleben? Das hilft weder
PCGH noch der alten AF-/LB-Community.

Schade, aber ohne uralte Postings von N*Freeze, Claw*ammer und Stor*bringer
ist das Leben der genialsten Community einfach vorbei. Just my 2,47 cents.

Cya Oli


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Leute, lasst mal ein wenig Langsamkeit walten und freut Euch, dass wir etwas Neues aufbauen können. Meckern ist unpassend zur jetzigen Zeit. Wir haben alle Zeit der Welt, das hier wohnlich zu gestalten, aber gestern geht das leider nicht.


----------



## Delious (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Nich meckern Mädels, wir haben uns doch alle Lieb!! :w:


----------



## dr.konkret (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Leute, lasst mal ein wenig Langsamkeit walten und freut Euch, dass wir etwas Neues aufbauen können. Meckern ist unpassend zur jetzigen Zeit. Wir haben alle Zeit der Welt, das hier wohnlich zu gestalten, aber gestern geht das leider nicht.



Die Äusserungen als "meckern" abzutun ist leider unpassend 

Gerade das AF hat durch die freien Äusserungen an Leben gewonnen...

Bye


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Die Äusserungen als "meckern" abzutun ist leider unpassend


Was ist es dann? Jammern? Sorry, aber euer Vorschlag ist Meetandstyle oder Cookies Projekt mit Bernhard. Das sind doch ebenso Foren, die bei Null anfangen und zusätzlich dann noch nichtmal rechtlich abgesichert sind. Am Ende verklagt euch so ein Penner, und falls nicht, dann auch nur, weil ihr zu klein und unbedeutend seid als Platform. So prickelnd finde ich das nun auch nicht.

Es ist nunmal wie es ist mit Lookbeyond.de, sich auf den Boden werfen und nen Anfall bekommen ist die Reaktion eines kleinen Kindes. Ich bin auchg stinkig und traurig, aber jetzt den neuen Versuch gleich wieder schlechtzureden, das ist so typisch Motzki-Deutsch.


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was ist es dann? Jammern? Sorry, aber euer Vorschlag ist Meetandstyle oder dein Projekt mit Bernhard. Das sind doch ebenso Foren, die bei Null anfangen und zusätzlich dann noch nichtmal rechtlich abgesichert sind. Am Ende verklagt euch so ein Penner, und falls nicht, dann auch nur, weil ihr zu klein und unbedeutend seid als Platform. So prickelnd finde ich das nun auch nicht.
> 
> Es ist nunmal wie es ist mit Lookbeyond.de, sich auf den Boden werfen und nen Anfall bekommen ist die Reaktion eines kleinen Kindes. Ich bin auchg stinkig und traurig, aber jetzt den neuen Versuch gleich wieder schlechtzureden, das ist so typisch Motzki-Deutsch.



nein der Versuch keine VErantwortung übernehmen zu wollen ist typisch Deutsch!, du schiebst immer rechtliches vor.... ich seh es genau anders rum (jetzt kommt gleich die erste Zensur....) wie oft wurde im AF LB über pcgames oder pcgh gemeckert wegen schwachsinniger berichte und tests? sowas kannst du hier nicht mehr machen...man beisst nicht in die Hand die einen füttert!


----------



## FloPe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Ich finde wir sollten der Sache eine Chance geben. Bevor alles untergeht versuchen wir lieber einen Neuanfang hier. Vielleicht ist es auch gar net so schlecht unser Wissen in ein anderes Forum einzubringen.

Ich persönlich finde es auch gefühlsmäßig erstmal unangenehm jetzt quasi jemandem anzugehören. Komplett autonom wäre mir lieber gewesen aber das ist wohl nicht möglich, weil weder der Finanzielle noch der zeitliche Aufwand für die Verantwortlichen aufzubringen sind.

Lasst es uns einfach versuchen wir werden sehen ob es klappt oder nicht.

Gruß Flo


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



maxwell schrieb:


> nein der Versuch keine VErantwortung übernehmen zu wollen ist typisch Deutsch!, du schiebst immer rechtliches vor.... ich seh es genau anders rum (jetzt kommt gleich die erste Zensur....)


Leider ist halt auch dieses "rechtliche", typisch deutsch, Abmahnwellen wegen abstruser Gründe etc. Außerdem war ja unsere Prämisse, eine Plattform zu finden, die aufleben kann und wo neue Member dazukommen, und nicht ein nur ein Privatforum für unsere verschworene Gemeinde, da ja viele immer jammerten ünber den Userschwund.



> wie oft wurde im AF LB über pcgames oder pcgh gemeckert wegen schwachsinniger berichte und tests? sowas kannst du hier nicht mehr machen...man beisst nicht in die Hand die einen füttert!


Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Mist! 
Wobei ich auch im Athlonforum oft genug über AMD gemeckert habe. Wird sich herausstellen, wie die Mods hier drauf sind und ob man PCGH-Artikel auch kritisch durchleuchten darf. Ansonsten weiß ich ja wo ich euch finde.


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Leider ist halt auch dieses "rechtliche", typisch deutsch, Abmahnwellen wegen abstruser Gründe etc. Außerdem war ja unsere Prämisse, eine Plattform zu finden, die aufleben kann und wo neue Member dazukommen, und nicht ein nur ein Privatforum für unsere verschworene Gemeinde, da ja viele immer jammerten ünber den Userschwund.
> 
> 
> Das ist natürlich ein Argument. Mist!
> Wobei ich auch im Athlonforum oft genug über AMD gemeckert habe. Wird sich herausstellen, wie die Mods hier drauf sind und ob man PCGH-Artikel auch kritisch durchleuchten darf. Ansonsten weiß ich ja wo ich euch finde.



das hab ich schon rausgefunden in einem meinen ersten postings :mad:


----------



## dr.konkret (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was ist es dann? Jammern? Sorry, aber euer Vorschlag ist Meetandstyle oder dein Projekt mit Bernhard...



Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wer Bernhard ist und habe auch kein Projekt mit ihm,
aber mir soll es recht sein 

Und wenn mir einer mit "typisch deutsch" kommt, fällt mir sowieso nichts mehr ein.

Ich mache es jetzt mal typisch deutsch und gehe meinen BDay feiern.
Mein Bday ist gleichzeitig der Abnippeltag der geilsten Community 

Gebt Gas. Ich gönne es Euch, werde aber nicht dabei sein...

Cya Oli


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wer Bernhard ist und habe auch kein Projekt mit ihm,
> aber mir soll es recht sein
> 
> Und wenn mir einer mit "typisch deutsch" kommt, fällt mir sowieso nichts mehr ein.
> ...



trauriger BDay!
das mit nicht dabei sein... werden wir noch sehen, vielleicht hackt wer den server und biegt hier alles hin  lol
mal gucken was kommt meine Glaskugel sagt auch ENDE UND AUS


----------



## HtPC (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Stormbringer schrieb:


> hach... eine neue rumpelkammer.



Du meinst eine neues Sofa:p
Das "Wohnzimmer" des Forums


BTW Gute Wahl, man sitzt bequem und die Farbe des Bezugs paßt auch


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung wer Bernhard ist und habe auch kein Projekt mit ihm,
> aber mir soll es recht sein


Äh, Seraja (hoffe ich), und eigentlich meinte ich Cookie, der erwähnte was von nem Projekt. Aber ich bin eh schon ganz verwirrt, weil ich 2 Foren gleichzeitig lese. 


> Ich mache es jetzt mal typisch deutsch und gehe meinen BDay feiern.
> Mein Bday ist gleichzeitig der Abnippeltag der geilsten Community


Ja leider, hat selbst mich heute überrascht. 
Naja, feier trotzdem schön. 
Den Rest lassen wir mal auf uns zukommen.


----------



## FloPe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Bah! Hier sieht man wieder net bei den Themen obs was neues gibt (


----------



## Oliver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Sieht man doch? 
Z.B.: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/forumdisplay.php?f=67

Ganz unten links steht die Erklärung der Symbole.

Woher kommste ausm Saarland?


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



FloPe schrieb:


> Bah! Hier sieht man wieder net bei den Themen obs was neues gibt (


Hm, die Unterforen mit neuen Beiträgen werden, grau, wenns drin nix Ungelesenes gibt, und in einem Unterforum ein Thread mit ungelesenem Beiträgen ist in bold und hat vorne diesen Nuppsi, den wir im AF auch hatten.
Nur die Farben sind halt anders, aber zumindest isses mal die selbe Software, da kennt man sich wenigstens ein bisschen aus.


----------



## FloPe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Ok, aber unseren Knopf um direkt zum ersten nciht gelesenen Post zu komme gibts hier nicht.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



FloPe schrieb:


> Ok, aber unseren Knopf um direkt zum ersten nciht gelesenen Post zu komme gibts hier nicht.


Doch, in der Themenasicht links der Nuppsi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich genau wie auch bei lookbeyond. Oder was genau meinst du?


----------



## Stormbringer (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

flope hat noch diesen grünen suchfilter im auge.


----------



## jajope (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Hallo,

ungewohnte Gegend hier


----------



## AMDSempron (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



jajope schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ungewohnte Gegend hier


Jupp, fühlt sich so neu an...


----------



## FloPe (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Doch, in der Themenasicht links der Nuppsi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aaaaaaaah. Man kann da gleich draufdrücken, sehr clever. Im AF/LB wars so das das Ding nur zur info war und nebenan noch einer zum draufdrücken. Is besser so wies is


----------



## DOTL (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



maxwell schrieb:


> nein der Versuch keine VErantwortung übernehmen zu wollen ist typisch Deutsch!, du schiebst immer rechtliches vor.... ich seh es genau anders rum (jetzt kommt gleich die erste Zensur....) wie oft wurde im AF LB über pcgames oder pcgh gemeckert wegen schwachsinniger berichte und tests? sowas kannst du hier nicht mehr machen...man beisst nicht in die Hand die einen füttert!




Nein, der Versuch möglichst viel für sich selbst herauszuholen, das ist auch ein typisches Phänomen der gegenwärtigen Pop-Kultur.
Letztlich ist die Gesellschaft insgesamt etwas abgestumpfter geworden. 
Ansonsten stimmt es aber auch, dass es durchaus Konflikte gibt, Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Viele zeigen offen, dass sie kein Interesse haben, als Ehrenamtliche eine Verantwortung zu tragen. Erst, wenn das mit irgendetwas geschmückt wird, erst dann sind sie dazu bereit. Das ist leider ein sehr typisches Problem, das auch außerhalb des Internets gilt. In sämtlichen Vereinen, seien es kleinere Fussballvereine, Initiativen, oder sonstwas dergleichen, sieht man das leider sehr häufig. 

In unserem Fall war das rechtliche Problem wahrlich ein sehr schwieriger Fall. Am Ende wurden wir in eine rechtliche Grauzone hineinmanövriert, die für keinen der Beteiligten mehr tragbar gewesen wäre. Dahingehend gab es auch unsererseits Gespräche mit einem Anwalt, um auf der rechtl. sicheren Seite zu sein. Als klar wurde, dass es durchaus eine Verantwortung und Risiken gab, wurde der Kreis der unmittelbar Beteiligten klein gehalten, um die anderen zu schützen.


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Leute, das AF ist soeben vom Netz genommen worden .

Goodbye Athlon-Forum.


----------



## Clausthaler (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Leute, das AF ist soeben vom Netz genommen worden .
> 
> Goodbye Athlon-Forum.


Also ich kann noch posten.


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Ich nicht mehr.
Es scheint, als ob MG uns Moderatoren sämtliche Rechte soeben entzogen hat.
Ich sehe nicht ein einziges Unterforum mehr.


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Ich nicht mehr.
> Es scheint, als ob MG uns Moderatoren sämtliche Rechte soeben entzogen hat.
> Ich sehe nicht ein einziges Unterforum mehr.



 Ist auch so. Ohne Cookies sehe ich die Foren noch, als Ultimo nicht. Also Kommando zurück .


----------



## Delious (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Geht doch noch!


----------



## Doc_Evil (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Gerade war ein Admin on.
Ich denke mal er hat die Rechte entzogen.


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Hat er.


----------



## DOTL (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Irgendwie amüsant, wie deren Reaktion ausfällt... Ohne Vorwarnung und unmittelbare Reaktion haben sie einfach den Saft "abgedreht". Nun ja


----------



## Unregistriert (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



DOTL schrieb:


> Nein, der Versuch möglichst viel für sich selbst herauszuholen, das ist auch ein typisches Phänomen der gegenwärtigen Pop-Kultur.
> Letztlich ist die Gesellschaft insgesamt etwas abgestumpfter geworden.
> Ansonsten stimmt es aber auch, dass es durchaus Konflikte gibt, Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Viele zeigen offen, dass sie kein Interesse haben, als Ehrenamtliche eine Verantwortung zu tragen. Erst, wenn das mit irgendetwas geschmückt wird, erst dann sind sie dazu bereit. Das ist leider ein sehr typisches Problem, das auch außerhalb des Internets gilt. In sämtlichen Vereinen, seien es kleinere Fussballvereine, Initiativen, oder sonstwas dergleichen, sieht man das leider sehr häufig.
> 
> In unserem Fall war das rechtliche Problem wahrlich ein sehr schwieriger Fall. Am Ende wurden wir in eine rechtliche Grauzone hineinmanövriert, die für keinen der Beteiligten mehr tragbar gewesen wäre. Dahingehend gab es auch unsererseits Gespräche mit einem Anwalt, um auf der rechtl. sicheren Seite zu sein. Als klar wurde, dass es durchaus eine Verantwortung und Risiken gab, wurde der Kreis der unmittelbar Beteiligten klein gehalten, um die anderen zu schützen.



Hört sich für mich nach ****** POLITICS an und sowas brauche ich wirklich nicht.
Dennoch danke, daß Ihr Gas gegeben habt...

Nur das hier bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Die Community ist gestorben (vermutlich schon vor Wochen) 

Cya Oli aka Doc

Editiert von Oliver: Die netten Wörter bitte weglassen. Danke!


----------



## warwick (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Jetzt droht der Admin....


----------



## Unregistriert (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Geil, hier kann man ja sogar unregistriert posten. Wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Geiler als bei euch, wa 

Sorry für den jetzt unsichtbaren Ausrutscher :p


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



warwick schrieb:


> Jetzt droht der Admin....



Du meinst, er macht sich lächerlich?


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Geil, hier kann man ja sogar unregistriert posten. Wie geil ist das denn...



@Admins
Diese Funktion sofort abschalten wenn euch euer Leben lieb ist. Das führt nur zu Stunk früher oder später!


----------



## Oliver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Geil, hier kann man ja sogar unregistriert posten. Wie geil ist das denn...




Jetzt nicht mehr 

Aber ich kann die IPs sehen, wie geil ist das denn?


----------



## dr.konkret (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> Aber ich kann die IPs sehen, wie geil ist das denn?



Echt? Sag nur, ich habe ja noch nie ein Forum moderiert oder administriert 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß ich meinen Namen unter das Post geschrieben
habe und durchaus in der Lage wäre meine IP zu verschlüsseln  Uiuiuiui


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



dr.konkret schrieb:


> Echt? Sag nur, ich habe ja noch nie ein Forum moderiert oder administriert
> 
> Mal ganz abgesehen davon, daß ich meinen Namen unter das Post geschrieben
> habe und durchaus in der Lage wäre meine IP zu verschlüsseln  Uiuiuiui



Du als Mini-Fahrer solltest dich nicht so aufspielen. :p


----------



## franky_707 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

...mahlzeit männers...
hach, was ein aufregender tag.....  :eek:


----------



## HTS (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Nachdem ich im AF/LB kurz vor den 16kilo war, bin ich mal gespannt, wie lange es hier dauert *GGG*


----------



## schmodel (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Moin Jungs,habe auch hierher gefunden


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



DOTL schrieb:


> Irgendwie amüsant, wie deren Reaktion ausfällt... Ohne Vorwarnung und unmittelbare Reaktion haben sie einfach den Saft "abgedreht". Nun ja




ah da ist der DOTL 

hab dich schon vermisst!

dann sag mir mal bitte, wie ich meinen nick komplett im AF löschen tue!


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> Geiler als bei euch, wa
> 
> Sorry für den jetzt unsichtbaren Ausrutscher :p



bist du erst 16?


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



schmodel schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,habe auch hierher gefunden



 Hallo Volker, schön, dass Du auch hier bist!


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Hallo Volker, schön, dass Du auch hier bist!



und sie vereinigen sich alle wieder


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Ich bin in beiden neuen Foren präsent, schliesslich möchte ich die Leute nicht aus den Augen verlieren und freue mich, wenn wenigstens in jedem der Foren ein Teil der alten Community zusammenkommt.


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

soooooo auch hier erst mal *test*


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Hallo Andreas . Langsam füllt sich das Ganze mit bekannten Gesichtern .


----------



## Delious (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Andreas ist wirklich ein schöner Name :p


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas . Langsam füllt sich das Ganze mit bekannten Gesichtern .



hi sebastian (jetzt habe ich echt lange nach deinem vornamen überlegen müssen *schäm*  )
ja laß uns mal auf mehr gesichtern hoffen... 

(aber diiieese smileys sind echt häßlich, oda? ich kann es nicht oft genug betonen...)


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Delious schrieb:


> Andreas ist wirklich ein schöner Name :p



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, es gibt ne möglichkeit sich umtaufen zu lassen, wenn er dir _*so sehr*_ gefällt, ich stell mich als taufparte bereit....


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

na sooo schön ist der name auch nicht 

wie wärs mit tom? ^^


----------



## Winfo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Mhh, wie es scheint, ist die Laune am Schinden bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" immer noch da. Da fühlt man sich doch gleich ein Stückchen heimischer


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Driver schrieb:


> na sooo schön ist der name auch nicht
> 
> wie wärs mit tom? ^^



wie *T*eutone*O*hne*M*ittel? lol, nee laß ma


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Winfo schrieb:


> Mhh, wie es scheint, ist die Laune am Schinden bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" immer noch da. Da fühlt man sich doch gleich ein Stückchen heimischer



:eek: wie "üblichen Verdächtigen"?? jetzt aba mal halblang...  

_*schind*_


----------



## Ultimo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Winfo schrieb:


> Mhh, wie es scheint, ist die Laune am Schinden bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" immer noch da. Da fühlt man sich doch gleich ein Stückchen heimischer



Hier wo ich herkomme sagt man: "Wo mir sin is Kölle!"


----------



## Winfo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



UnderTaker_2 schrieb:


> :eek: wie "üblichen Verdächtigen"?? jetzt aba mal halblang...
> 
> _*schind*_



Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, ist selber schuld


----------



## Winfo (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Hier wo ich herkomme sagt man: "Wo mir sin is Kölle!"



Das muss anders heissen:
Wo wir sind ist Chaos! 
(aber wir können nicht überall sein)


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



UnderTaker_2 schrieb:


> wie *T*eutone*O*hne*M*ittel? lol, nee laß ma




uff, der war net nett.


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Driver schrieb:


> uff, der war net nett.



 du weißt wie es gemeint war..... ERNST!  :p:p:p


----------



## UnderTaker_2 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> "Wo mir sin is Kölle!"



wie jetzt  gibt es noch wat anderes????


----------



## BrainRunner (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Winfo schrieb:


> Das muss anders heissen:
> Wo wir sind ist Chaos!
> (aber wir können nicht überall sein)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



BrainRunner schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sagt wer?


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Winfo schrieb:


> Mhh, wie es scheint, ist die Laune am Schinden bei den "üblichen Verdächtigen" immer noch da. Da fühlt man sich doch gleich ein Stückchen heimischer



Jep


----------



## Symmachus (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



riedochs schrieb:


> Jep



Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (27. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Symmachus schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Ampelmännchen ist ja auch da


----------



## rob21 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Net schmollen Doc  *kraul*


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Is des ne Rumpelkammer? Wo isn dieser Rumpelkammer der Gerümpel? Ich meine, wo ist der virtuelle Gerümpel ausser den Beiträgen? Seid ihr den villeicht???


----------



## SpyderHead (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Das Gerümpel hier sind wir und unsere geistigen Ergüsse :eek:


----------



## Ultimo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Der Jung kennt unsere gute, alte RuKa nicht .
Sicher, er wird den Charme unserer RuKa nicht mehr kennenlernen können, aber vielleicht den ihrer Nachfolgerin :p .


----------



## Rhenus (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Düsi 800 schrieb:


> Is des ne Rumpelkammer? Wo isn dieser Rumpelkammer der Gerümpel? Ich meine, wo ist der virtuelle Gerümpel ausser den Beiträgen? Seid ihr den villeicht???



Du wirst ihn noch kennenlernen, den Geist unserer guten alten Rumpelkammer!


----------



## piwo (28. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Fehlt noch irgendwie das Gerümpel...


Gustel!?!?


----------



## DOTL (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Der Jung kennt unsere gute, alte RuKa nicht .
> Sicher, er wird den Charme unserer RuKa nicht mehr kennenlernen können, aber vielleicht den ihrer Nachfolgerin :p .



jup, sowat z.b. wurde eifrig diskutiert 
http://www.lookbeyond.de/showthread.php?t=40369&highlight=wischmop


----------



## HTS (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Ultimo schrieb:


> Der Jung kennt unsere gute, alte RuKa nicht .
> Sicher, er wird den Charme unserer RuKa nicht mehr kennenlernen können, aber vielleicht den ihrer Nachfolgerin :p .



Da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## Dyna (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*

Sehr hübsch hier! Blau gefällt mir sowieso besser als Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marbus16 (29. September 2007)

*AW: Rumpelkammer-Eröffnung.*



Driver schrieb:


> bist du erst 16?


Schau mal in mein Profil  

Brauchte nur schnell ne Zahl vor anderthalb Jahren, Marbus aleene fand ich bissl blöd 


(bin auch erst seit 1,5 Jahren per DSL Online - Light, aber es is DSL )


----------

